# Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen



## puntarenas (23. Oktober 2009)

*Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Hallo,

die Cougar S Netzteile verfügen über vier 12V-Leitungen. Diese sind laut cougar-world.com wie folgt aufgeteilt:

12V1 (20A): MB & Peripheral
12V2 (20A): CPU
12V3 (24A): Graphic Card 1
12V4 (24A): Graphic Card 2

Nun kommen die Netzteile mit zwei fest installierten PCIe-Steckern, ich vermute diese sind intern an 12V3 und 12V4 angebunden, das Handbuch legt dies nahe. Darüber hinaus gibt es zwei modulare Stecker, aber vier (in Worten: 4!) rot gekennzeichnete Kabelports am Netzteil (siehe Anhang).

1) Schleppen Cougar S 550 und 700 hier zwei Kabelports mit, die erst bei größeren hauseigenen Modellen, wie dem 1000CM, genutzt werden oder wozu sind die zwei überzähligen Buchsen gut?

2) Was hat es mit der "dynamischen Lastverteilung" auf sich? Ich vermute grob laienhaft, das ist ein sehr virtuelles Feature (um nicht den Begriff Marketing in den Mund zu nehmen), der Chip für die Überwachungsfunktionen lässt die virtuellen Rails einfach virtuell sein und knippst das Netzteil nicht kleingeistig bei 20/24A auf einer einzelnen Rail aus, wenn insgesamt noch Raum zur spezifizierten kombinierten Last ist. Da fragt sich dann der Laie, warum überhaupt "vier" 12V-Leitungen ausgewiesen werden. Weshalb gebt ihr nicht - wie einige Konkurrenten - einfach die maximale Stromstärke auf 12V an?

So viele Fragen, so wenig Ahnung. Macht mich schlau! 

Gruß
puntarenas


----------



## Compucase (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Endlich mal einfache Fragen von Dir 
Richtig, die fest installierten laufen ebenfalls über die 12V3 & 12V4. Diese beiden Leitungen haben ja auch eine Maximallast von 24A, 12V1 und 12V2 "nur" 20A.

1) Ja, das ist so. Es ist für uns günstiger dieses Kabelmodul mit 4 roten Steckplätzen zu nutzen als wenn wir auf die kleinere Version umsteigen würden. Klingt komisch, ist aber so 
Du kannst Dir aussuchen in welche Ports Du die Kabel nun steckst. Es hat weder Vor- noch Nachteile.

2) Dynamische Lastverteilung hast Du schon teils richtig beschrieben, trotzdem greifen die Sicherungsfunktionen ab einem gewissen Wert der nur wenige Ampere über den Angaben liegt.
Diese Multi-Rails kommen eigentlich von Intel, daraus hat Intel einen ATX-Standard gemacht. Die wollten sichergehen das zu jeder Zeit genügend Leistung für CPU+MB zur Verfügung steht - daher kommen die unterschiedlichen Rails mit einzelnen Absicherungen. anders ausgedrückt - wir folgen dem Intel-Standard.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Also das mit dem Aussuchen ist nicht ganz korrekt 
Ein Kabel biem modularen sollte links sein und eins rechts, aber nicht übereinander.

Persönlich find ich starke Single Rail Konfigurationen nicht sehr gut.
Bis 30A ists ja noch OK, darüber wirds aber recht kritisch, vorallen wenn du mal 'aus versehen' irgendwas an eine Leitung steckst, das z.B. mal 30A saugt.
Bei einem Multirail Netzteil würden idR Sicherungsmaßnahmen greifen, bei einem Singlerail wird das Kabel langsam rot vor scham weils nicht stark genug ist.

Ist natürlich nicht sehr gut, wenn du es nicht rechtzeitig siehst/riechst/whatever...


----------



## Naumo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

hab ich das richtig verstanden?
also wenn ich eine graka hab nehm ich die festen kabel (also 12v3 und 12v4) 
wenn ich nun 2 grakas hab steck ich die modularen dazu und verteile sie so:
graka1 bekommt fest fest und graka2 modular modular
ODER
graka1 fest modular und graka2 ebenfalls..
ich kann ja bei den festen nicht unterscheiden aus welcher 12v-schiene sie kommen..


----------



## puntarenas (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*



Compucase schrieb:


> Richtig, die fest installierten laufen ebenfalls über die 12V3 & 12V4.


Das ist sehr schön.


> 1) Ja, das ist so.


Gut, danke!


> Du kannst Dir aussuchen in welche Ports Du die Kabel nun steckst. Es hat weder Vor- noch Nachteile.


Die Wortklauberei hat Stefan schon übernommen. Schade, hätte ich nicht ausgelassen, aber ist schon klar wie du es gemeint hast.


> 2) Dynamische Lastverteilung hast Du schon teils richtig beschrieben, trotzdem greifen die Sicherungsfunktionen ab einem gewissen Wert der nur wenige Ampere über den Angaben liegt.


Das haut dem Fass den Boden ins Gesicht oder ist anders ausgedrückt wohl einfach Understatement. Mit voller Hose ist schließlich gut stinken: Technik3D -Schutzschaltungen Cougar S700
51A, 53A, 44A und 44A -> _"nur wenige Ampere über den Angaben"_ (20A, 20A, 24A und 24A) 


> Diese Multi-Rails kommen eigentlich von Intel, daraus hat Intel einen ATX-Standard gemacht.


Die guten, alten ATX-Spezifikationen, als Schuhe noch aus Holz waren und Brot noch aus Mehl gebacken wurde. Ich kann mir kein Urteil erlauben, ob Single-Rail oder mehrere Rails vorteilhaft sind, angesichts von 20A und 24A bei euren Rails dürfte dem auch eher akademische Bedeutung zukommen.



Naumo schrieb:


> ich kann ja bei den festen nicht unterscheiden aus welcher 12v-schiene sie kommen..


Es wäre tatsächlich toll, wenn die festen Anschlüsse gekennzeichnet wären, damit sie eindeutig einer 12V-Leitung zugeordnet werden könnten.

Als problematisch sehe ich vor allem, dass soweit ich sehe nur ein 6/8-Pin-PCIe Stecker fest verbaut ist und der zweite (beim S 700) modular daherkommt. Wenn man nicht erkennen kann, mit welcher Schiene der feste 6/8-Pin Stecker verdrahtet ist, kann es passieren, dass man zweimal stromhungrige 8-Pin-Stecker aus einer Schiene füttert. Natürlich dürfte das durch die "dynamische Lastverteilung" (TM) kein großes Problem geben, aber irgendwie unschön ist es oder sollten die Stränge gar doch gekennzeichnet sein?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Persönlich find ich starke Single Rail Konfigurationen nicht sehr gut.
> Bis 30A ists ja noch OK, darüber wirds aber recht kritisch, vorallen wenn du mal 'aus versehen' irgendwas an eine Leitung steckst, das z.B. mal 30A saugt.


Ich habe noch nie etwas aus Versehen an mein Netzteil angeschlossen und hätte auf Anhieb auch nichts zur Hand, das eben mal >30A zieht. Trotzdem klingt der Einwand für mich irgendwie plausibel, Sicherungen die erst jenseits von Gut und Böse greifen, sind irgendwie witzlos.



> Ist natürlich nicht sehr gut, wenn du es nicht rechtzeitig siehst/riechst/whatever...


Wenn du es nicht siehst und nicht riechst hast du immer noch die Chance, das Martinshorn zu hören, das läuft vermutlich unter "whatever".


----------



## Compucase (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

OK, das mit dem aussuchen kann man auch anders formulieren, Nimm einen von 12V3 und einen von 12V4.
Zu den Schutzschaltungen und dem verlinkten Test - wir können auch mehr als 40A auf eine Rail legen - an der Teststation. Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, auf den anderen läuft nichts oder nur minimal was im normalen PC nicht vorkommt. Das ist also mehr technischer, theorethischer Natur aber ein normaler PC benötigt ja nicht 40A nur auf der 12V1 Leitung und alle anderen Leitungen sind unbenutzt.
Auch muss man hier den unterschied zwischen Ausgangsleitungen und den einzelnen Steckern/Kabeln machen. Wenn man durch einen einzigen 6pin PCI-E Stecker 300W (25A) jagt, dann ist das sicherlich nicht gut. Nutzt man aber 2 Stecker für 300W, ist das Ganze schon völlig in Ordnung.

Und wie gesagt, Multi-Rail ist streng genommen eine ATX-Spezifikation, wir halten uns "einfach mal dran". Es kommt ja eh alles aus einem Transformator...

Selbst wenn 2x 8pin an einer Schiene zum einsatz kommen und selbst wenn die dazugehörige Karte(n) mehr als die Spezifikation erlaubt (150W - 12.5A) benötigen, wird es schon schwierig sein mehr als 30A da durchzubekommen. Nicht vergessen, die Grafikkarten nehmen ja auch was über das Board auf (6.25A), welches durch die 12V1 gespeist wird.


----------



## puntarenas (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*



Compucase schrieb:


> Selbst wenn 2x 8pin an einer Schiene zum einsatz kommen und selbst wenn die dazugehörige Karte(n) mehr als die Spezifikation erlaubt (150W - 12.5A) benötigen, wird es schon schwierig sein mehr als 30A da durchzubekommen.


Sicher richtig. Ich schließe aus der Antwort allerdings indirekt, dass nicht erkennbar ist, an welcher Schiene die fest verbauten Anschlüsse intern angebunden sind. Eine Kenntlichmachung könnte vielleicht ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag für zuküntige Entwicklungen sein. 



> Nicht vergessen, die Grafikkarten nehmen ja auch was über das Board auf (6.25A), welches durch die 12V1 gespeist wird.


Ja, kann man zum Beispiel hier sehr schön nachlesen: Reale Leistungsaufnahme aktueller Grafikkarten - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Compucase (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Danke für den Hinweis, ist schon notiert.


----------



## puntarenas (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Da es bei S500 und S700 nur einen fest verbauten 8-Pin PCIe-Stecker gibt, ist er ja schonmal eindeutig zu identifizieren. Ich vermute ferner, weder zwischen S500 und S700, noch zwischen der älteren und neuen Revision gibt gibt es Unterschiede bezüglich der Verdrahtung, man stellt ja nicht grundlos die Fertigung um und ändert diese mal eben.

Vorausgesetzt also die Netzteile gleichen sich diesbezüglich, hake ich einfach mal ganz frech nach. An welcher Schiene ist der fest verbaute 8-Pin PCIe-Stecker denn nun intern angebunden?


----------



## Compucase (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Der fest verbaute 8-Pin PCIe-Stecker ist an die 12V3 angebunden


----------



## Hadruhne (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Meine Frage bezüglich dieser Meldung:
CES: Neue Radeons der 5800er- und 5700er-Reihe von MSI mit eigenem PCB-Design - MSI, HD 5870, HD 5850, HD 5770

Wäre es möglich diese Karte (R5870 Lightning), mit einem System auf Basis des Core i5, an einem S550 zu betreiben. Und falls die Leistung ausreicht, wie schließt man sie korrekt an das Netzteil an? Nur das S700 bietet einen zweiten PCI-Express 8Pin Stecker.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Es gibt Adapter.
Das S550 sollte ausreichend sein.
Trotzdem würde ich es aktuell nicht neu anschaffen.


----------



## Compucase (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Hallo!
Wie schon gesagt wurde, es gibt Adapter von 6PIN auf 8PIN.
Die zwei zusätzlichen Pins sind normalerweise nur Masse, das ist also kein Problem.
Die Leistung des S550 reicht auch bei CPU-OC noch aus, nur sollte man bei einer GPU die bis zu 375W verbrauchen kann doch besser über ein 700W Modell nachdenken.
Mit CPU, Mainboard, Peripherie kommt man schon an die 500W Marke unter Last, da ist ein 700W Modell besser geeignet.

Auch gebe ich (leider) Philipus II recht, die S-Serie hat - genau wie viele andere DC-DC-Netzteile - Probleme mit dem P55er Chipsatz. Die Stromversorgung funktioniert einwandfrei, nur können durch die CPU-Stromsparmodi bestimmte Nebengeräusche entstehen.

Ich würde daher besser das CM 700 empfehlen, da gibt es keine Probleme. Der Anschaffungspreis ist nur ca. 5 Euro höher als beim S 550, dafür hat man auch gleich 4xPCI-E dran (2x 8PIN) und höhere Reserven.
Die Effizienz ist auch schon bei 89% angelangt, somit hat man nur minimalen Mehrverbrauch.


----------



## Hadruhne (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und detaillierte Antwort.
Ich bin bereits Besitzer eines S550 und habe wegen eben jener Problematik mit dem P55 Chipsatz, einen Wechsel vom Asus P7P55D zum GA-P55-UD4 hinter mir. Mit dem Auslieferungs-Bios F2 bin ich von singenden Spulen etc. momentan verschont (alle CPU Energiespareinstellungen sind aktiviert). Ich hoffe es bleibt so.

Die Ankündigung einer Single-GPU Karte mit höherem Leistungsverbrauch, als eine Dual-GPU Karte hat mich nicht wirklich überrascht - wohl aber der Zeitpunkt! Hätte nicht gedacht das es so schnell geht.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Das Problem ist, dass man vor dem Kauf nicht wirklich sicher ist, ob es Nebengeräusche gibt.
Bei einem P55 würde ich daher einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen und ein Gerät mit klassischem Aufbau wählen.


----------



## Compucase (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

na dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cougar S 550 / S 700 - die PCIe-Anschlüsse und die 12V-Leitungen*

Normale NTs kommen mit P55 Boards relativ gut zurecht, NTs mit VRM für die kleineren Leitungen quietschen aber immer, die Frage ist nur wie laut.

Hab mal mein ST-85ZF an mein P55 Board geschlossen, das hat auch gequietscht, wenn auch nur recht leise.


----------

